# CO2 help please



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I tried googling testing and tank refilling co2 in the Fraser valley with no luck! are these places trying to keep it a secret where they are or am I just not asking the right question  Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp please!!


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

I'm not sure about close by to you, but weldcor here in chilliwack does it. They sold me a 10lb used co2 tank filled for $100. Probably any company that sells gasses.

Edit: I think there is a weldcor in surrey by highway 17. You can facebook them and ask if they do it there.


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

The Guy said:


> I tried googling testing and tank refilling co2 in the Fraser valley with no luck! are these places trying to keep it a secret where they are or am I just not asking the right question  Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp please!!


Home/U brew stores are great places to get a tank swap or refill as well.


----------



## Gardener (Feb 13, 2011)

I've been going to AW Fireguard on St. Johns Street in Port Moody for years. Not very close to Langley though I'm afraid...


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Try calling Langley KMS Tools. May not be the cheapest. KMS Tools in Coquitlam Charges them.
Also look up Fire Protection Services in your area.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

KMS will not hydrotest but they will point you to places that do. I get everything done at Royal City Fire Supply. As Gordon says, fire protection services are your best bet. They will all fill CO2 on the spot and hydrotest over 24 hours and in Royal city's case, the prices are as reasonable as any other place I have been to.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all the help.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Another vote for Royal City. Last time I hydrotested my 20lb tank, they had it done the same day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juststarting (Oct 26, 2016)

Just to chime in I went to "fairlane fire prevention" in Burnaby and got mine done. It cost $25 and was done in about 10 mins. They confirmed they also do hydro testing but mine doesn't need it yet.


----------

